# Full Suspension DJ Bikes



## egs21eric (Feb 26, 2008)

I am looking to buy a FS Dirt Jumping bike so that i can do more with it than just dirt jump. So what all around DJ/FR bikes are out there?

So far my best option is looking like a Jamis Parker, but im kinda newish to DJ


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Transition double, or Kona Cowan DS.


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

So your looking for a 4x bike?


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

Get a full-on (non FS) dirt jumper, you won't regret it.

Get a dual crown FR bike later, by then your air awareness will rule.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Jamis Parker for 1.9k... I demoed it, it's amazing, buy it.


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

I'm looking for something similar - found a Jamis Parker I for $900 at JensonUSA. Might need to upgrade the components, but at that price...


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

I wouldn't trade my Double for anything. I love DJ's but hate hardtails.


----------



## egs21eric (Feb 26, 2008)

childofthe70s said:


> I'm looking for something similar - found a Jamis Parker I for $900 at JensonUSA. Might need to upgrade the components, but at that price...


yeah i don't see myself passing on the parker, thanks for the comparison thread too


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

I went to a local shop looking at an 08' Parker III and got it down to $1750. It might just be a deal too hard to pass up.


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

egs21eric said:


> yeah i don't see myself passing on the parker, thanks for the comparison thread too


Hey,you'e welcome - I didn't know if anyone else appreciated it but writing everything down is helping me to wrap my mind around everything. I'm going to open it up to more bikes and post their specs. The Parker is pretty nice, especially for the price, but I'm worried about the frame breaking.


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

Yeah,that $899 deal at jensonusa.com does make it tempting, and I bet they won't last long at that price. (It's listed at $999 in the Jenson ad in last months MBA magazine.)


----------



## yzracer141 (Oct 3, 2006)

Dobermann Pink. Only option.

You can run singlespeed, and it's steel.

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ozf_vjd4...AAAeM/4FOh8T6qFdM/s1600-h/2009flyerLepink.jpg


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

yzracer141 said:


> Dobermann Pink. Only option.
> 
> You can run singlespeed, and it's steel.
> 
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ozf_vjd4...AAAeM/4FOh8T6qFdM/s1600-h/2009flyerLepink.jpg


Sweet, but I want at least two rings.
The 08 Jamis Parker I is now down to $850 at Jenson.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

childofthe70s said:


> Sweet, but I want at least two rings.
> The 08 Jamis Parker I is now down to $850 at Jenson.


too bad Jamis's quality control sucks and the parker tends to break


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

quickneonrt said:


> too bad Jamis's quality control sucks and the parker tends to break


Yeah, so I didn't buy it. Kind of wrapped up in some serious medical issues right now, though, so I haven't bought anything yet and probably won't pull the trigger for a few more months. I'm actually considering upgrading a $650 Mongoose Otero or an $800 Kona Four but I'm hesitant. I may end up going with a hardtail like a $675 Kona Shred, just to make sure I get decent quality at this price. I don't know. Depends on medical test results. :madman:


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

yzracer141 said:


> Dobermann Pink. Only option.
> 
> You can run singlespeed, and it's steel.
> 
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ozf_vjd4...AAAeM/4FOh8T6qFdM/s1600-h/2009flyerLepink.jpg


How much is that frame? I'm guessing $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

if you want a hard tail the BlacMarkets and Dobermans are hare to beat for the money


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

quickneonrt said:


> if you want a hard tail the BlacMarkets and Dobermans are hare to beat for the money


How much for a complete bike? This is what I'm looking at now...
Cannondale Chase 3 $659 
Jamis Komodo I $675 
GT Chucker 2.0 $699 
Mongoose Ritual (Dirt) $699/$849 
Kona Shred $749 
GT Rukus UF $799 
Norco 2010 Rev $830 
GT Chucker 1.0 $849 
Devinci District 1 $899
Kona 2009/10 Shonky $899 
Specialized P.1 $940 
Rocky Mountain Flow 1 $949 
Jamis Kromo $985 
Devinci District SS $999 
Norco Havoc $999 
BlkMrkt Bikes Three57 $1049 
I really need to *not* buy a SS, though. My knees might as well be "childofthe40's"


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Check out the Black Market Killswitch.


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

i used to jump a kona shred, then went to a blackmarket riot, works damn good IMO


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

l;ove my Mobs I have 1 ss and 1 geared. Just stripped down the 09 ss to build my Le Pink. So one will be forsale. If I like the pink then the 09 will be up for grabs with Diety cranks, hs and seat post. If i dont like the pink then the pink will be up forsale, with stem and bars.
too bad it will be like another year before we see the killswitch, it would be the perfect replacement for my geard mob


----------



## aaronrocker (Oct 8, 2008)

keep us updated on how you like the pink, im real interested in it but i am a little hesitant. never had a fully and wondering on weight, handling, and "jumpability"


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Check out the Black Market Killswitch.


Too pricey for me, at the moment... "estimated US retail $1600 for the frame and spring 2010 as the release date"


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

childofthe70s said:


> Too pricey for me, at the moment... "estimated US retail $1600 for the frame and spring 2010 as the release date"


That is way to pricey for that money I can gey an SX.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

aaronrocker said:


> keep us updated on how you like the pink, im real interested in it but i am a little hesitant. never had a fully and wondering on weight, handling, and "jumpability"


I have to weigh it to be exact which I will do this week. Its not overly heavy.
Set up float r rear shock, Deity cranks, 26x12 gearing, Fox Float 36 RC2 lowered to 80mm, Dobermann bars, Primo Alyenator stem, black King hs with pink top cap. Fly pink pedals and barends, afterall it is a Le Pink so it has to have some pink. Deity slim grips, Deity seat clamp, McNeil 31.8 pivitol seatpost, primo seat, Azonic outlaws rear converted to 10mm bolt on, 2.35 small block 8 front and 2.10 rear, Avid ti levers w/ bb7s.
Bike pedals like a ht, rails like a ht but on jumps and street riding it taks the edge off. I will have more when I hit some trails and put more time on it
.


----------



## aaronrocker (Oct 8, 2008)

quickneonrt said:


> I have to weigh it to be exact which I will do this week. Its not overly heavy.
> Set up float are rear shock, Deity cranks, 26x12 gearing, Fox Float 36 RC2 lowered to 80mm, Dobermann bars, Primo Alyenator stem, black King hs with pink top cap. Fly pink pedals and barends, afterall it is a Le Pink so it has to have some pink. Deity slim grips, Deity seat clamp, McNeil 31.8 pivitol seatpost, primo seat, Azonic outlaws rear converted to 10mm bolt on, 2.35 small block 8 front and 2.10 rear, Avid ti levers w/ bb7s.
> Bike pedals like a ht, rails like a ht but on jumps and street riding it taks the edge off. I will have more when I hit some trails and put more time on it
> .


on street, how does it hop, i cant imagine it can bunnyhop like a ht but i may be wrong here. hopping into pedal grinds and over whatever you hop over, have you rode any park with it, i imagine tail taps being hard on it also. but then again theres no one bike for everything, thats why we all have more than one right.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

aaronrocker said:


> on street, how does it hop, i cant imagine it can bunnyhop like a ht but i may be wrong here. hopping into pedal grinds and over whatever you hop over, have you rode any park with it, i imagine tail taps being hard on it also. but then again theres no one bike for everything, thats why we all have more than one right.


keep in mind it is designed to ride like a ht. I ride a lot of street and trail. I just did some street riding with it. it rides and carves like a ht. as for hopping i keep the rear shock pressure up pretty high which allows a little bit of preload for hopping in a way little easier then a ht. as for drops and some smal stair gaps I did do with it, having the high pressure takes just enough of the edge off on landings. For trail i will probablly run the rear pressure a little lower.


----------



## Dobmaster (Dec 13, 2005)

childofthe70s said:


> How much is that frame? I'm guessing $$$$$$$$$$


The MSRP of a Pink frame with Float R is 1 650$ CAD wish is 1,531.46$ USD at today rate (was 1478$ or so last week ?)

Not to bad for a frame that is made in North America.:thumbsup:


----------



## dirtboy88 (Jun 7, 2008)

Check out the Transition Double. They feel sweet.


----------

